# Felices dos mil (tres), Mister Draken



## swift

¡Qué gusto da toparse con vos, @Mister Draken! Gracias por tus valiosos aportes en cada uno de los hilos en que participás. ¡Felices dos mil… tres! 🎉 🎈 🥳


----------



## Peterdg

No había visto este hilo, lo siento.

También de mi parte: ¡felicidades!.


----------



## LeonidaMorten

Me perdí un poco, ¿como que feliz 2003? ¿es unchiste local?


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

LeonidaMorten said:


> Me perdí un poco, ¿como que feliz 2003? ¿es unchiste local?


Felices dos mil (tres, pero ahora son más) mensajes 
¡Felicidades, Mister Draken!


----------



## michelmontescuba

También me uno a la celebración. Felices 2,354. 👏🏻👍


----------



## Mister Draken

Gracias a todes. 
@swift 
@Peterdg 
@Lyrica_Soundbite 
@michelmontescuba 


Un poco tarde porque no había visto el hilo. Y agradezco la paciencia que me tienen (porque a veces puedo ponerme un poco cabrón). Ni sabía que había llegado a esa cifra.


----------



## Mister Draken

@swift A veces querría enviarte un mensaje privado. Tenés deshabilitada la función, ¿no?


----------



## swift

Creo que ya deberías poder. 🙃


----------



## Mister Draken

Sí.


----------



## gato radioso

Pero si ya llevas más de tres mil...


----------



## danieleferrari

Nuestro estimado @Mister Draken no se queda atrás .


----------

